# A new (for me) great Beethoven 7th



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Today I sat down and listened to Stokowski / Philharmonia on Decca. Amazing. How did Stoki get the strings to sound like that?! The big declamatory slices sound like a single voice, and there are quiet parts where the violins seem to hover and spin around in space. The magisterial bits were overwhelming and the dances had very clear rhythms. Super organized sound. No just standing there and beating time. It was all phrased very carefully.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Today I sat down and listened to Stokowski / Philharmonia on Decca. Amazing. How did Stoki get the strings to sound like that?! The big declamatory slices sound like a single voice, and there are quiet parts where the violins seem to hover and spin around in space. The magisterial bits were overwhelming and the dances had very clear rhythms. Super organized sound. No just standing there and beating time. It was all phrased very carefully.


There is an earlier one with the Symphony of the Air (Toscanin i's ex. NBC Orch.) from 1958--excellent.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think many people dismissed Stokie as a mere showman, but he was a marvellous conductor. His Beethoven was much admired by other conductors, I have heard.


----------



## Downbeat (Jul 10, 2013)

I always enjoyed Toscanini with the NBC Orchestra circa 1953. Considered by many to be part of his last and weakest period, I find it electric...I can feel the fear of the musicians! That may not be so healthy, but certainly works for this piece!
Perhaps this opinion is based on the fact it's the first recording I heard of the 7th.


----------

